# The Met's Clemenza di Tito



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I had a chance to go to the movie house and see the HD broadcast a week ago, and by God it was glorious. I had never heard it before, although I did take the time to read the libretto before going, and so I really had no idea what to expect of the music. Wow.

I was already a Kate Lindsey fan, but not so much for her singing as for the way she behaves on stage - I don't want to say acting because that would imply she somehow sold herself in some character or other! Her Nicklausse, in the Met's recent new Tales of Hoffmann, really impressed me, and the music for Nicklausse is not in general wonderful, and the character doesn't really have much character, so there's not much real acting to be done. But something about her just grabbed me during the performances.

But in Clemenza her singing - gosh. It's like Annio was written just for her. She sang like there was no tomorrow. And Lucy Crowe (hope I'm spelling it right) wasn't far behind, in her Met debut. Elina Garanca, oddly enough, was probably the third or fourth best singer on stage, at least in the broadcast. (Or that was my feeling, of course; I didn't care much for Giuseppe Filianoti's Tito, but the lady next to me clapped wildly after one of his arias. In the MOVIE HOUSE! lol) Not that Garanca sang badly; not at all. But I think Lindsey gave the performance of her life.

The Ponnelle sets and costumes - the colors - worked so well too, to draw the audience's attention directly to the singers, and not to confuse them with all sorts of physical bombast. Really a beautiful production. A week later I'm still feeling like that one performance was enough opera for half a year.

Anybody else see it? Any thoughts?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Anybody else see it?


Sadly no



guythegreg said:


> Any thoughts?


After your wonderful review I'd love to see this one day


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll see it when it comes on in a couple of months at our local cinema.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Well, I had a chance to go to the movie house and see the HD broadcast a week ago, and by God it was glorious. I had never heard it before, although I did take the time to read the libretto before going, and so I really had no idea what to expect of the music. Wow.
> 
> I was already a Kate Lindsey fan, but not so much for her singing as for the way she behaves on stage - I don't want to say acting because that would imply she somehow sold herself in some character or other! Her Nicklausse, in the Met's recent new Tales of Hoffmann, really impressed me, and the music for Nicklausse is not in general wonderful, and the character doesn't really have much character, so there's not much real acting to be done. But something about her just grabbed me during the performances.
> 
> ...


Yes, this was a wonderful performance! I have to disagree on Elīna Garanča though. She was easily the best. Her portrayal of Sesto was even better than her breakthrough performance as Annio so many years ago. I was very impressed with her.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I saw it, and I absolutely loved both Kate Lindsey and Elina Garanca. The English soprano, was that Lucy Crowe?, she was good too, lovely voice and comportment. But I thought Lindsey and Garanca were top-shelf. Didn't care much for the tenor Filianoti, his voice seemed just barely adequate for the role, although he cut some better licks later on, and he came across as kind of a sap emotionally. I suspect part of that is in the drama, but I wondered how many times he would start to sign that death warrant for Sesto, then throw down the pen and say no, wait, I'm merciful (or should it be "clement"), yada yada, I think it was 13 times.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Yes, this was a wonderful performance! I have to disagree on Elīna Garanča though. She was easily the best. Her portrayal of Sesto was even better than her breakthrough performance as Annio so many years ago. I was very impressed with her.


It is funny how much true believers can differ about the same performance! I don't doubt Garanca is a great singer, I just haven't heard her in anything that really blew me away.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Isn't anyone going to praise Barbara fritolli in this performance?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

obwan said:


> Isn't anyone going to praise Barbara fritolli in this performance?


lol the stage is open for you if you wish to ... honestly though, you couldn't fault her, but I just didn't notice her. Sorry. After reading your post - for some reason I didn't see it the first time I came through here - I had to think hard to remember what character she played. Not a good sign, for an opera singer.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I agree with an earlier poster that Elina Garanca was the best, but Barbara Fritolli was easily second. I wanted so badly to shout bravi during parto parto to applaud not only Sessto and the clarinette soloist but Fritolli's acting as well. She also sang very beautifully throughout as well.


----------

